# Taurus PT-111: What's it worth?



## mykehawke (Apr 20, 2012)

Whats a 2000 PT-111 worth anyway?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

A lot of that will depend on condition.

The basic fomula is to look at MSRP of the gun as new, subtract $100-$150 to find average retail, then subtract another $100-$175 for used. More if the gun has more wear and tear etc.

For example:

*A PT-111BP *
Has an *MSRP: * $467.00 
Average retail would be around $317.00 (Google Shopping shows two prices of $319-$329)
Take into account used factor,* probably around $150-$217*


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree with the marine. The new ones are $319 blued and $325 stainless on budsgunshop.com.


----------

